# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  ما معنى يعسوب الدين وقائد الغر المحجلين

## خادم الآل

*(يعسوب النحل: مقدمها وسيدها، والمعنى هنا أن المؤمنين يلوذون بالإمام علي (ع)، كما تلوذ النحل بيعسوبها).**ويقول المحب الطبري: يعسوب الدين: سيده ورئيسه،**قائد الغر المحجلين: الغر من البياض في جبين الحصان: والخيل المحجل هومن كان  البياض في أخر يديه ورجليه* *وهو اشارة لمواضع النور في المؤمنين وهي اماكن الوضوء*

----------


## safwat

تسلم اخي على المعلومه اللي بصراحه  دخلت القلب
وانشاء الله الامام رح يحفظلك اياها
وانشاء الله تكون معو يوم القيامه
صفوت

----------


## نور علي

*بسم الله الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم**ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*الف شكر لك* 
*خادم الآل* 
*على الطرح القيم*
*الله يعطيك الف* *عافية*
*تحياتي* *لك* 


*اختك** ,,,* *نور علي*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

احسنت اخي 
ولغويا ً يقال ل .. الغر من البياض في جبين الحصان = الغره وليس الغر
والغر لغويا ً .. تقال لمن كرمت فعاله واتضحت .
طبعا كلمة قائد معروفه وواضحه 
اليعسوب كما ذكرت اخي  الامير ولغويا ً أمير النحل
وهو من اسماء أمير المؤمنين سلام الله عليه (أمير النحل)
يعسوب الدين تعني أمير الدين
قائد تعني من يترأس مجموعه أو يقودها
الغر هو من كرمت فعاله واتضحت 
المحجلين تحتاج هذه الكلمه لبعض التوضيح وربما لتجزئتها لنصل لمعناها
المُحجل من الدواب =ماكان البياض منه في موضع الخلاخيل والقيود وفوق ذلك .
التحجيل = بياض قوائم الفرس أو بعضها.
الحجل = الخلخال أو القيد 
حجال = هوساتر تُصنع منه قباب ساتره توضع على الدواب لتجلس فيها النساء ستر لهن.
اذا ً ...نقول أن أمير المؤمنين هو :
يعسوب الدين =
أمير الدين أو أمير المخلصين والعاملين في الدين.
قائد الغر المحجلين =
رئيس  لمن كرمت فعالهم وبعدو عن فعل القبيح وكانت ايديهم بيضاء كقوائم الخيل المحجله
وربما يكون المعنى انه سلام الله عليه هو قائد للمؤمنين المتقين والذين يقيدهم الدين 
عن فعل كل قبيح كالخيول الاصيله المحجله أي من يقيدها الدين ومخافة الله عن فعل كل قبيح.

بوركت اخي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## عاشقه الامام علي

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
مشكور اخوي على هاذي المعلومه
والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## خادم الآل

شكراً لشمعة تحترق على التوضيح والتصحيح

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

.. السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..  
مشكور أخوي على هذا التوضيح والمعلومة الجميلة 
ربي يعطيك ألف عافيــة .. 
وتسلمي أختي العزيزة شمعة تحترق على هالتوضيح المفصل 
تحياتي لك 
طوق الياسمين

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيكم العافية على المعلومه
وتسلمون 
ام محمد

----------

